# Northeast Ohio 2020



## ksu_shroomer

For our little corner of the world.


----------



## Zabz

It was snowing this morning. I was going to start walking around this weekend to see what was happening but theres barely any green in the woods yet. Where ever you are looking must be as far south as those counties go, but it's been 47* soil temps for a while maybe they are hiding under the leaves


----------



## hankregionary

Heading out this weekend in Wayne county to find some darks.


----------



## Medinacountybrian

I poked around a little today hoping for some blacks. The wood are definitely waking up!


----------



## shroomsearcher

How about a few words about the environment where those blacks were found? Never found a black yet, and they are kind of on the list! Took a look at the woods the other day, and very little green was visible. No may apples at all yet.


----------



## Medinacountybrian

Only blacks I have found were in a valley with lots of sandstone and Sycamore trees. It’s buy my cousins house so I let him have the spot.


----------



## shroomsearcher

ksu_shroomer said:


> IMO, they're the hardest thing to find in the woods (maybe black trumpets are as hard), especially this early in the season. Good luck!


You got that right! I've never found either.


----------



## the shroominator

That’s Great news KSU!! The woods around me are really close to giving up some grays. Can’t wait for this next little cold front I keep seeing in the forecast for this coming week....NOT!! Lol.


----------



## James joseph

Found around 20 Half-free morels thursday with a little searching in summit County.
I did not pick any they were all small just poking through the leaves.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yes, just barely getting started around here! It's been far too cold!


----------



## Zabz

Beechwood, in the middle of the grass.


----------



## Zabz

I was shocked, found it and another that looked too much like a false right by my work van.


----------



## Zabz

Upon getting home and cutting it open, its might be a half but it looks pretty verpa-ish. To the bin!


----------



## John Wasko

Went out yesterday in Lake county not expecting to find much of anything for to the long cold spell. Literally in the woods 5 minutes and found 4 small blacks pushing threw leaves. Ended up finding around 40 but all were too small to pick. Damn cold weather looks like it will hold on for at least another week. I’ll probably check on them Friday to see if any are worth harvesting. I love looking at other people’s pics so I attached a few for you all!
Hang in there everyone!


----------



## John Wasko

One last thing...it’s shaping up to be a FANTASTIC year. Makes me wonder if it’s nature’s way of saying “Thank You” for the drastic decrease in air pollution. I’ll take it!!!


----------



## River Birch Run

John Wasko said:


> One last thing...it’s shaping up to be a FANTASTIC year. Makes me wonder if it’s nature’s way of saying “Thank You” for the drastic decrease in air pollution. I’ll take it!!!


What type of trees did you find them around?


----------



## John Wasko

River Birch Run said:


> What type of trees did you find them around?


Live ash, popular and some elm.


----------



## Zabz

Does anyone else just look anywhere?

I work construction and I just look in every customer's yard and I find them in the grass...the mulch...no where near any trees.

In the woods I find them by the trees typically associated with morels, but I find a good half bag a year just looking in weird places.


----------



## Medinacountybrian

I’m a landscaper and find them in mulch beds too.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Zabz said:


> Upon getting home and cutting it open, its might be a half but it looks pretty verpa-ish. To the bin!


What looks verpa-ish about it? It's hollow. I see no cotton in that shroom. And if it's there, it's pretty obvious.

I found what I thought were Chants in a buddy's mulch bed. You can see what's wrong with that statement right off the bat. A little investigation showed them to be jack o'lanterns!


----------



## Zabz

Not used to seeing so much cap hanging off, there was a false right by it. Hahah it felt sketchy


----------



## John Wasko

ksu_shroomer said:


> @John Wasko - wow, a gray in Lake County, already?? Awesome! Good finds and I agree that it could be the start of a really great season.
> @Zabz - That looks like a half-free morel, friend. Go look for more!
> 
> Picked around 50 so far in Summit and Portage counties. All small blacks, haven't seen a half-free or a gray/yellow, yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200419_175730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200419_143731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200418_140925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200417_151732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 22, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe and good luck, all![/QUOTE
> Everything I found in Lake County were on the expected South facing slopes! My typically honey holes that produce every year were pretty much dead. I would expect those to start producing the in a couple weeks if the temps start warming.


----------



## John Wasko

@ksu_shroomer Everything I found in Lake County were on the expected South facing slopes! My typically honey holes that produce every year were pretty much dead. I would expect those to start producing the in a couple weeks if the temps start warming.


----------



## shroomsearcher

ksu, what's the habitat like where you found those blacks?


----------



## ktag

John Wasko said:


> Live ash, popular and some elm.


Nice to see someone else from Lake County  This will be my first year going out.


----------



## MorelMe330

Wow nice KSU. Still garbage here in Wayne county.


----------



## John Wasko

First decent day with temps in the upper 40’s so I decided to go out and hunt a little with my two boys. I was really worried about the cold snowy weather the last few days but WOW what a day it was. Ended up with 104 total! We’ve also had a lack of moisture and the ground was getting really dry. It showed with some of them being a little dried up. That’s why I picked the small ones. A lot of rain coming tomorrow night and Sunday which should be the ticket to get them really popping! Still need some warmer temps. These were all Lake/Geauga county border finds. The boys and I had a great day in the woods together and you can’t beat that either!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Nice. Took another temp reading today, and it's the first time it's broken 50! 53.2 degrees at 4PM in a sunny spot. Also got a chance to take a walk in a local woods today. Still pretty sparse out there. May apples are up, but still small and droopy. Going to get out for a good hunt next week. If I find any, it will be pretty much the earliest I've ever found them where I hunt. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Medinacountybrian

Found my first one in Medina today.


----------



## Vikkishroom

Has anyone been hunting in the Cambridge area yet this year? Wondering if its worth the 3hr trip to our summer place to do a hunt.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Almost 55 degree soil temp today! Got some rain coming, but I'll definitely be out next week. None of the first dandelions has gone to seed yet, and I checked the neighbors oak. Some of the old lore says that oak leaves the size of squirrel's ears mean that the morels are up. Well, there were NO oak leaves yet. Buds are all swelled up, but not a leaf, Oh well, nothing is ever perfect, so I'm still going out.


----------



## Aride

Northern tusc. Found about 12 starting in gravel path directly behind house. Nowhere else. Will try to remember to post growth progress pics since we are getting rain and good temps


----------



## shroomsearcher

Aride said:


> Northern tusc. Found about 12 starting in gravel path directly behind house. Nowhere else. Will try to remember to post growth progress pics since we are getting rain and good temps


Many times in the past have I read about people finding morels along footpaths or 4WD tracks through the woods. I've experienced this myself, having found morels mere inches from being crushed by ATV tires, that were running along trails in my hunting club!


----------



## Aja

mahoning county starting to come up


----------



## Medinacountybrian

Aride said:


> Northern tusc. Found about 12 starting in gravel path directly behind house. Nowhere else. Will try to remember to post growth progress pics since we are getting rain and good temps


It’s weird but if have found them around limestone paths Pretty often. I don’t know if it’s coincidence or they like the lime stone.


----------



## Aride

A little where's Waldo if you're interested . How many can you spot?


----------



## Zabz

8?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Medinacountybrian said:


> It’s weird but if have found them around limestone paths Pretty often. I don’t know if it’s coincidence or they like the lime stone.


Saw a post on the Texas page that said much the same thing. A post said that there was an entire thread from 2019 exploring the morel/limestone connection. My fish & game club is basically a collection of old limestone quarries that were closed up after the turn of the 20th century. Never know where you might find morels in that place!


----------



## Aride

Zabz said:


> 8?


Wow. 8 is correct. I was sure at least one would go unnoticed .


----------



## John Wasko

39 more on Saturday in Lake county. Just got in the woods a few minutes ago and picked 10 big blacks. The rain yesterday really made them pop fellas. Lake county again.


----------



## John Wasko

54 Blacks yesterday in and around the same area as the last 3 days. That puts our total at just over 200!! Really shaping up to be a banner year. Found a few more greys that I let be. Have around 12 of those still maturing. Good luck all!


----------



## Jomacooso

Half free morels are starting to poke their heads out here in Trumbull county. Unfortunately some are too wet and fell apart.


----------



## Danielw

We've been looking diligently for hours the last few days here in Lake County. Nothing :-(. We are new and disappointed as some posting finding hundreds, we hope to at least find one :-/. Finding southern slopes, lots of mayapples and trillium in some places and looking around deadwood & trees. Is it just you have to find a place where there been before (past finds), or just get lucky? Any advice?


----------



## CindyA

Danielw said:


> We've been looking diligently for hours the last few days here in Lake County. Nothing :-(. We are new and disappointed as some posting finding hundreds, we hope to at least find one :-/. Finding southern slopes, lots of mayapples and trillium in some places and looking around deadwood & trees. Is it just you have to find a place where there been before (past finds), or just get lucky? Any advice?


I am new as well and have had the same luck. I think I have been looking in the right habitat but am disappointed as well. Would also appreciate any advice. I am in Ashtabula/Lake County border.


----------



## bluetick1921

ksu_shroomer said:


> I got 9!
> Which one isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 30, 2020


Hay buddy we talked earlier today did you find eny on your hunt i only found 8 2 were small grays that were broke off and the rest were half frees


----------



## John Wasko

CindyA said:


> I am new as well and have had the same luck. I think I have been looking in the right habitat but am disappointed as well. Would also appreciate any advice. I am in Ashtabula/Lake County border.


Cindy and Daniel,
I know it can be very frustrating but it does take many, many, many hours searching to find that so called honey hole. The 200 I’ve found so far were all black morels which usually show up before the rest of them. The finds were all in micro climates which means that most of the area around them was still pretty much stuck in winter looking habitat. I’ve spent well over 8 hours the last two days looking in Lake and Geauga county without one single find. The rain the last couple days will help but I would say we’re still a week or two away from the major flush of shrooms popping up here in NE Ohio. Even though I didn’t find a single one the last two days, I absolutely love being in the woods foraging around. Keep hunting, you’ll find that sweet spot that will produce year after year!


----------



## Aride

ksu_shroomer said:


> I got 9!
> Which one isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 30, 2020


Lol! You beat me at my own game! I stand corrected, there are 9!


----------



## bluetick1921

ksu_shroomer said:


> I've been a Morel hunter for a long time and have many memories of my first seasons, coming home with blisters on my feet, covered in poison ivy, ticks, sweat, with zero morels to show for the HOURS I spent in the woods. I couldn't possibly begin to guess how many miles I covered those first few years. It takes time to find "spots", which can change year to year... every part of the state is a little different and your area will grow differently. You won't know until you start finding them.
> It's still early, the yellows are just now starting to show up in Summit county. If the weather holds, in 2 weeks you may be tripping over them!
> Don't give up!
> 
> 
> Hey bud, good chatting with you! Always cool to run into people from the forum
> I came home with 10 half-frees. Some of them were pretty huge!
> My sis is finding nice yellows in the Valley this morning... making me jealous.


Nice i cant whait to find yellows good luck i am shure we will run into each other agin


----------



## JBwoodsman

Hey all, new to the site and to mushroom hunting. Ive been looking around since early April, for places to hunt. Finally got into some Monday in Columbiana county


----------



## JBwoodsman

Found and ate some freshish flammulina velutipes last week. Anyone know if its common to find here in ohio this late in its season?


----------



## shroomsearcher

John Wasko said:


> Cindy and Daniel,
> I know it can be very frustrating but it does take many, many, many hours searching to find that so called honey hole. The 200 I’ve found so far were all black morels which usually show up before the rest of them. The finds were all in micro climates which means that most of the area around them was still pretty much stuck in winter looking habitat. I’ve spent well over 8 hours the last two days looking in Lake and Geauga county without one single find. The rain the last couple days will help but I would say we’re still a week or two away from the major flush of shrooms popping up here in NE Ohio. Even though I didn’t find a single one the last two days, I absolutely love being in the woods foraging around. Keep hunting, you’ll find that sweet spot that will produce year after year!





ksu_shroomer said:


> I've been a Morel hunter for a long time and have many memories of my first seasons, coming home with blisters on my feet, covered in poison ivy, ticks, sweat, with zero morels to show for the HOURS I spent in the woods. I couldn't possibly begin to guess how many miles I covered those first few years. It takes time to find "spots", which can change year to year... every part of the state is a little different and your area will grow differently. You won't know until you start finding them.
> It's still early, the yellows are just now starting to show up in Summit county. If the weather holds, in 2 weeks you may be tripping over them!
> Don't give up!


I couldn't agree more! This takes a lot of effort, but it's so satisfying when it works out! I looked for 2 years to find my first morels. Now I've developed a few dependable spots. Then, by accident, I found a bunch of meadow mushrooms, so I know where some of those grow. Then I sought to find chicken of the woods, and I did, but those spots can move around, and I currently don't have anywhere dependable. Then I started looking for hen of the woods, and located where I can find those if conditions are right. Then I wanted to find chanterelles and I finally found them last year! 



JBwoodsman said:


> Found and ate some freshish flammulina velutipes last week. Anyone know if its common to find here in ohio this late in its season?


Well, it's been a fairly cold and damp spring, depending on where you are in the state, so that could keep them hanging on. I found something that looks like those growing high up on a tree during morel season, but it was too high up to really check out or harvest.


----------



## JBwoodsman

Thanks for the reply shroomsearcher. It does seem to be shaping up to be a good year for morels, and mushrooms in general! Hoping to find my first true morel this morning.


shroomsearcher said:


> I couldn't agree more! This takes a lot of effort, but it's so satisfying when it works out! I looked for 2 years to find my first morels. Now I've developed a few dependable spots. Then, by accident, I found a bunch of meadow mushrooms, so I know where some of those grow. Then I sought to find chicken of the woods, and I did, but those spots can move around, and I currently don't have anywhere dependable. Then I started looking for hen of the woods, and located where I can find those if conditions are right. Then I wanted to find chanterelles and I finally found them last year!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's been a fairly cold and damp spring, depending on where you are in the state, so that could keep them hanging on. I found something that looks like those growing high up on a tree during morel season, but it was too high up to really check out or harvest.


----------



## JBwoodsman

Which species is this


----------



## John Wasko

Found 141 today in lake county. Found at least that many that were rotten. Anything on a south facing slope we’re in bad shape. The flat lands are starting to pop! Greys and yellows should start to show up soon. Very cool weather this coming week will delay the yellows even more! Also a pick of one of the two snakes we found. Boys love finding and holding them! Good luck everyone! Crappie fishing tomorrow.


----------



## shroomsearcher

JBwoodsman said:


> Which species is this
> View attachment 32108
> View attachment 32110
> View attachment 32112


That's a morel, JB. Congrats! Couldn't tell you the exact species, but maybe someone else can.


----------



## pedro

shroomsearcher said:


> That's a morel, JB. Congrats! Couldn't tell you the exact species, but maybe someone else can.


.mushroomexpert.com/morchellaceae.html


----------



## JBwoodsman

Thanks for the replies. Found in the same area as the half frees Monday. I found a few more of those today also. But only one of what I was guessing is a small black(Morchella angusticeps).


----------



## bluetick1921

me and darlin had good hunt this morning this only the season time she has whent shrooming and she is totally hooked


----------



## Mjv

Found a few tonight while gathering some ramps for dinner. Hope this rain makes them pop tomorrow


----------



## *~lilshroomr~*

Portage Co: Found a nice sized yellow guy today but searched and searched for more and couldn't find any. There were some pretty rough spots in surrounding vegetation and I think someone may have already hunted in the spot before I got there early this afternoon. My fiance stumbled upon a half free when we weren't even looking this evening. I think that tonight's rain paired with tomorrow's temps/humidity are going to be great!! I just fear that because so many people have time right now, the pickings will be slim.


----------



## Trashboat

Hi! I have what is probably a really dumb question. I've been out hunting the past couple years, only going off the path at state/metro parks. I understand that it's frowned upon to forage there, but I live in the city. So, what I'm asking is: do you guys go to public parks? Should I just pull up to a random patch of woods and start looking there (trespassing?) Every time I see someone ask a similar question they're just shot down with "I'm not giving you my spot!!!" which I absolutely understand; I'm just trying to find where to start.


----------



## Medinacountybrian

Trashboat said:


> Hi! I have what is probably a really dumb question. I've been out hunting the past couple years, only going off the path at state/metro parks. I understand that it's frowned upon to forage there, but I live in the city. So, what I'm asking is: do you guys go to public parks? Should I just pull up to a random patch of woods and start looking there (trespassing?) Every time I see someone ask a similar question they're just shot down with "I'm not giving you my spot!!!" which I absolutely understand; I'm just trying to find where to start.


You would be surprised at how many small parks there are. Anywhere with woods. Some state parks let you hunt too


----------



## Zabz

Got a couple mid size yellows and a handful of super fresh halves yesterday in summit. Just enough for a taste.


----------



## Mjv

Went out mid morning after breakfast... I had a productive little hunt, but I think the morels made me hungry. I think I'll be making a morel and ramp pizza today. I also found a shed antler that was pretty chewed up, probably by a coyote.


----------



## Jomacooso

Mjv said:


> Went out mid morning after breakfast... I had a productive little hunt, but I think the morels made me hungry. I think I'll be making a morel and ramp pizza today. I also found a shed antler that was pretty chewed up, probably by a coyote.


My wife made a pizza last night with the ramps I just picked, man was it delicious.


----------



## adamrichard

Are there any concerns with the lack of rain in the forecast? Was the rain this weekend enough to have them keep growing this week?


----------



## Mjv

Jomacooso said:


> My wife made a pizza last night with the ramps I just picked, man was it delicious.


Morels on pizza is the way to go! They pair so nicely with the ramps too.


----------



## Funginista

It was a GREAT weekend! I brought home 3 lbs Sunday morning (I think this is first time I've actually weighed my bounty!


----------



## Funginista

sorry, meant to add pic.


----------



## adamrichard

ksu_shroomer said:


> Been a good couple days...
> Car-spotted a juicy elm in Medina yesterday evening. So glad I stopped to look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200502_185236_HDR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> May 4, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found about 80 nice yellows around it and the surrounding area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200502_185349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> May 4, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200502_191009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> May 4, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200502_191002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> May 4, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200502_202808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> May 4, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my girls out for a little foray this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200503_122710_HDR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> May 4, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then found another nice elm in kent for another dozen yellows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200503_152304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> May 4, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hunting, everyone!


Careful there in Medina, amigo. I grew up there and am 90% certain of where you were was part of park property. Just giving you a heads up!


----------



## JBwoodsman

ksu_shroomer said:


> To me, it looks like:
> Morchella Diminutiva
> aka Tulip Morel.
> 
> I'd post a link, but this forum seems to think I'm a spam bot when I try!
> So annoying...


Thanks ksu-shroomer. After looking at more pictures I agree. Originally thought black, but it seems all species have somewhat of a punctated stalk at least when young.


----------



## adamrichard

ksu_shroomer said:


> I am 100% sure it was park property! So, thanks.... but be careful of what exactly, amigo?
> I attached the Medina County Parks rules and regulations, if it helps.
> County parks are all over the place with their foraging rules, each county seems to do it a little different. It's not like State or National Parks that have a blanket policy against taking anything but nuts and berries out of the woods.


City Parks are different from the county parks which is where I think you are. And to be clear, I wasn't trying to attack you - I just don't want to see anyone get a ticket (not everyone knows the rules).

The city may have updated the rules for 2020, but I was under the impression city park foraging is not permitted. Can't find any rules on the website right now, but if you have different info let me know - I'd love to get out to some spots I know could be good.


----------



## Jomacooso

checked my spot today


----------



## shroomsearcher

ksu_shroomer said:


> That's true, they're different and it likely is a city park. One of the things I've noticed, is that there often aren't specific foraging rules posted for county/city/metro parks, which is one of the factors I use in my risk/reward decision. Like who owns, controls, or patrols... how big an area, how many potential morels, etc. I don't go looking to break laws or rules, but I don't mind bending the dumb ones if no one's watching.
> To each their own though, right?


I know, the rules are all different. I regularly hunt in a "County Metropark" that prohibits such activity! Believe me, I'm not the only one! We hunters can spot each other and trade knowing looks! I've found a ramp patch down in there that I believe is close to a mile long! If you teach people to only cut the tops, it could last forever! But the Park Board is short sighted, and not really tuned in to the natural world! Instead of prohibiting these activities, they should be encouraging them!


----------



## John Wasko

Found around 40 yesterday with a couple that were to far gone. Also found several perfect pheasant tails that’ll cook up quite nice. No signs of yellows here in Lake and Geauga county. Need some rain and much warmer temps. It appears that it’s going to be very cool/cold the next few days with snow Saturday morning. Looks like a week + out before yellows start showing up here in EXTREME NE Ohio.


----------



## John Wasko

Can anyone tell me what this shroom is?
Thanks


----------



## Zabz

Mica cap?


----------



## Zabz

Finding big, end of season, size yellows. Just last Saturday I found new half frees, and a couple small yellows, to these big bois a few days later...


----------



## Zabz

Zabz said:


> Finding big, end of season, size yellows. Just last Saturday I found new half frees, and a couple small yellows, to these big bois a few days later...



Northern Summit Co


----------



## JBwoodsman

John Wasko said:


> Can anyone tell me what this shroom is?
> Thanks


It hard to identify by just the cap, but possibly (Entoloma vernum) early spring entoloma. Also could be in the Pluteus genus. Need to look at gills stalk and spore print for better id.


----------



## Aja

Today in mahoning county


----------



## John Wasko

ksu_shroomer said:


> Portage County today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200512_132732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> May 12, 2020
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20200512_144531_01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> ksu_shroomer
> 
> 
> __
> May 12, 2020


Nice! Probably heading out tomorrow to scout around. It’s been so cold so don’t expect too much. Warm wet weather should coming and the yellows in Lake and Geauga county won’t be far behind.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Aja said:


> Today in mahoning county


Cool! Got the yard work done today. Heading out tomorrow.


----------



## JBwoodsman

Pretty dry out there hope the rain brings another flush


----------



## shroomsearcher

Got out to hunt today and found zip, zero, nada in any of my regular spots. But, it's been quite cold lately, so I think that has set them back. Temps climbing into the 70's with some rain in the forecast might get them going again. The odd thing was that there was no sign of people traipsing through my spots. No smashed down weeds, no boot prints in the mud of the 2 tracks that get me back into these places, and no morel stumps! Still keeping up hope.


----------



## Funginista

This year, it seems that I am only finding yellows by dead elms. 
These are from today...


----------



## Zabz

Funginista said:


> This year, it seems that I am only finding yellows by dead elms.
> These are from today...
> 
> View attachment 33818


Same here, the Ash and Sycamores that typically produce haven't at all this year so far.


----------



## Pdwbrew

Northeast Medina county.


----------



## John Wasko

The warm, wet weather finally got the yellows going in Lake and Ashtabula county. I only got out for a couple hours and found a total of 46 mostly fresh yellows. A lot of rain coming but this week should be Peak for extreme NE Ohio! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Jomacooso

yesterday. Trumbull county


----------



## bluetick1921

Are these still good


----------



## JBwoodsman

Still tulip? Morchella deminutiva







Found seven one was too far gone, thats the smallest freshest!!


----------



## the shroominator

Blue tick, most of those look past prime I’m sorry to say. JB yes that’s most definitely a tulip!! Good find! Those gray tulips are tough to spot in under growth


----------



## bluetick1921

the shroominator said:


> Blue tick, most of those look past prime I’m sorry to say. JB yes that’s most definitely a tulip!! Good find! Those gray tulips are tough to spot in under growth


Thank you i will use them to hopefully get some growing around my house


----------



## JBwoodsman

Thank you shroominator. Theyre real hard to see when that sun pops out!


----------



## Jomacooso

Today


----------



## John Wasko

Lake / Geauga is absolutely on fire!! Over 300 the past 3 days. Found over 100 so far today and may have to quit because I’m so tired of bending down. Almost all of them are as fresh as can be! The next week will be exhausting.


----------



## Mjv

Arrived a bit to late to the chicken party today. Anyone think it is a bit early for chicken of the woods?


----------



## shroomsearcher

I've never found them this early, but then you never know.


----------



## Zabz

I found a chicken 2 weeks ago. Delicious.


----------



## Zabz

It was on an old dead fall.


----------



## shroomsearcher

The extended forecast has some days in the 90's next week! So, morel season is officially closed! I'm kind of hoping that the heat will give than Chants a little kick in the butt!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> Got out to hunt today and found zip, zero, nada in any of my regular spots. But, it's been quite cold lately, so I think that has set them back. Temps climbing into the 70's with some rain in the forecast might get them going again. The odd thing was that there was no sign of people traipsing through my spots. No smashed down weeds, no boot prints in the mud of the 2 tracks that get me back into these places, and no morel stumps! Still keeping up hope.


This year,
at "Ambush Pass" One of My spots I've Hunted for 55yrs.. therefore I know it so very very well.
I Could Barely notice but ..
I could tell a small group of 2- 3 Hunters
Got into it ahead of us.. i was surprised to see No signs No tracks No worn down trails
But I knew they had been in there because I could see where two vehicles had parked.
And the 120 Big Morels we had returned for where all gone..
Except for a few hidden ones that I've learned to look for over the decades..
So whom ever these other hunters where..
Similar to Myself...
They also practiced and discipline themselves to with every step they take.
"Leave No sign anywhere"..
And to hide every stump...
But @Kokomorel and Me did find a few signs where they got lazy and
* broke a couple Mayapples
* left a sunken impression in deep leaves
* and two spots where their foot slipped in leaves and mud while making their way
up a slope

Other than all the extra Other people in the woods..We had a very close to Normal year of
*progression, growth and Harvest
Here.. in Monroe County Indiana
But @funamongus kept Reporting Otherwise in his Monroe County spots saying
* hadn't come up yet
* timing and Dry
* seems to have left him finding fewer
which was quite a surprise to me..
Because he always finds a bunch of nice ones








Checkingin: @elmgirl & Jeremiah @celticcurl @guff76 @Robinbluebird @morelsxs and Everyone


----------



## River Birch Run

shroomsearcher said:


> I've never found them this early, but then you never know.


Found a nice bunch of them last nite on a really old log. Also found two spots with several lion's mane.


----------

